# Recent App Changes



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I've noticed a number of minor changes to the App and Uber's procedures recently, which of course we didn't receive proper updates on. I'm on Android so if these don't apply to an ios device speak up:

1. Destination is on the waybill again.

2. Auto Arrive, the app will automatically hit arrive for you when you are close enough to the location.

3. Can't enter promo codes after a ride has started.


Other changes within the last couple of months:

4. Rider sees the drivers route on their phone.

5. More accurate pick up times, overestimating even most of the time.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

What's this use flash for requests option?


----------



## prezno (May 21, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> What's this use flash for requests option?


I'd like to know the same thing.


----------



## Finally free (Feb 28, 2015)

I still have arrive button but can see the destination on way bill. I have an iPhone.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> What's this use flash for requests option?


blinks the camera flash when you get pinged.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Finally free said:


> I still have arrive button but can see the destination on way bill. I have an iPhone.


I still have the arrive button as well, but I activates itself once I get near the pin. On missed pins or bad GPS of address I still can activate in manually with the confirmation pop up asking me if I'm sure I'm there.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

New update today, the auto arrive is gone. I know I started one trip early because I was trying to arrive and it had already done it for me, likely had a lot of drivers doing this after all the conditioning to always hit arrive.


----------



## HR_tdi (Dec 18, 2014)

Inability to enter promo codes after the trip has begun is annoying. Especially when a few weeks ago uber sent me an email encouraging handing out my promo code to pax on their first trip. 

Haven't had a promo code 'used', according to Uber, in over a month. I'm thinking of tossing 10 or so promo cards at random bus stops this weekend. I only have about 400 cards left.

This morning, I noticed a glitch on the app where if a surge was going away, it went away briefly, then came back, then fully went away. All in about 30-45 seconds. It did this about 20 times over the course of 3 hours.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

How the hell can u check waybill whilst online???


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

SydX said:


> How the hell can u check waybill whilst online???


If you have an active trip then you have access to the waybill for that trip. Hit the 'I' information button in the upper right corner, then from the information screen select the waybill button.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

I honestly dont believe there is that option... That "I" is the for pax info like phone number n ratings right???


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Believe it or not it's there.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

SydX said:


> I honestly dont believe there is that option... That "I" is the for pax info like phone number n ratings right???


Yup, the waybill is accessible from there.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Try it out tomoro... Thanx 
So back to cherry picking rides???


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Backdash said:


> blinks the camera flash when you get pinged.


Wonderful.... Send a flash out the windshield for the cops to see you are an Uber driver.... 
Great idea.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Wonderful.... Send a flash out the windshield for the cops to see you are an Uber driver....
> Great idea.


Lots of people have it for text alerts and what not. It's great, driving down the road at night and having a pax phone start flashing in the back seat...


----------



## harjeev (May 19, 2015)

they updated the app again and the destination is no longer showing on the way bill again. Knew it was too good to last.


----------



## vipdiv (Sep 1, 2014)

harjeev is correct, the entered in destination doesn't show, neither does your camera's flash flash upon receive a ping if you've got that selected under options.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't remember Updating the partner app, but the destination is indeed not on the waybills anymore. Theoretically if they are uploading the waybill from their end they wouldn't need an app update to take it away.


----------

